# CCC & Da Vinci Code, the Movie



## Casey (Apr 24, 2006)

A few interesting quotes from a Campus Crusade for Christ letter I got in the mail:

Speaking about _The Da Vinci Code: A Quest for Answers_, by Josh McDowell, the letter says, "Getting Josh's book into the hands of Americans as soon as possible is vital."
"Now is a critical time to reach out ... to rebut the lies put forth in the movie before seekers become skeptics, ..."
...along with the usual urgent plea for gifts.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 24, 2006)

Dont they relaize this lie has been around for quite some time???


----------



## Scott (Apr 25, 2006)

"Dont they relaize this lie has been around for quite some time???"

The movie will take it to a new level and reach people who don't read (most Americans fall in that category).


----------

